# Can't connect with laptop obd-ii suddenly!



## jgo (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok, suddenly the 2000 Sentra won't start (cranks but no fire). Also, I can't connect the laptop to the car to get the codes now. It worked fine before... I tried another ECM and still no starting and no obd-ii connection. I'm really frustrated! Any ideas? 

Oh, I checked for fuel flow when on and cranking, and there isn't any...so probably not getting anything from the pump. But... would that cause no connection to the ecm...or could a dead ecm cause no fuel pump?

Thanks so much for the help...I've used this forum for way to long not to have posted by now!

John

P.S. Car was throwing a P0340 Camshaft pos sensor code. If the sensor totally went, would it keep me from connecting? And... does this car have to be RUNNING to connect and get codes? Or just on?

Too many questions, I know! Thanks again, in advance.


----------

